
The PC is dead. Long live the cloud PC - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-pc-is-dead-long-live-the-cloud-pc/
======
JohnFen
The PC will probably never die. Become a niche product someday? Perhaps.

I would never use use cloud-based "PCs" for my personal stuff under any
circumstances that I can think of. The overall security implications of it are
beyond my ability to tolerate. If the day actually comes that I can't buy PCs
anymore, I'll have to start building them myself.

~~~
CrankyBear
It may come to that. It's already half-way there for gaming PCs, which have
become a niche on to themselves.

~~~
JohnFen
Yes. I bought a very nice gaming rig for my daughter a few months ago. It's a
great custom-built machine, but expensive (by today's standards -- it's still
cheaper, adjusted for inflation, than average PCs in the '90s). Clearly, these
are niche products.

But I'm shopping for a general purpose tower to replace the laptop that is
currently my primary machine. For half the price of that gaming rig, I can get
a machine that is even gruntier (but lacks the things gamers want, such as a
high-end video card).

